# Quiz Night Bidi Bondi - Mon 30th Aug



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Following the success of last nights quiz at Bidi Bondi, next week is booked.

2 tables booked for up to 12

Let me know who is coming.:clap2:

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/5491-bidi-bondi


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:clap2: :cheer2: I'm definitely in :cheer2: :clap2:

Would you like to tell everyone under whose name the table is booked so people don't wander around aimlessly in case they show up late?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> :clap2: :cheer2: I'm definitely in :cheer2: :clap2:
> 
> Would you like to tell everyone under whose name the table is booked so people don't wander around aimlessly in case they show up late?


 It was good fun last week spotting people walking around aimlessly.

Its booked under.......Mike


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

can anyone explain to this noob what happens at a quiz night?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> can anyone explain to this noob what happens at a quiz night?


Erm....you take part in a quiz. They ask questions and we answer.  Ipshi!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hehehe... what kind of questions and how long does it go on?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> hehehe... what kind of questions and how long does it go on?


All different kinds of questions...from general knowledge to music to current affairs.  It starts at about 8:00pm and goes on till approximately 11:00pm. 
It's a lot of fun, you should join sometime!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

It really sounds interesting... i rather think i will join next monday... thanks ever so much pamela... will do the rest of the thanking in person tomorrow 

Mike - please do add my name on the list


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

you can count me in.

My name is harry and i am a quizaholic.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Me and David will obviously be there


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

6 so far thats one team 

this is really a bump


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> 6 so far thats one team
> 
> this is really a bump


You forgot xxaa1111, the spammer!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nat_c said:


> Me and David will obviously be there


Of course you will, there is alcohol involved 
I should be there.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

We are coming again...same team as last time? Pammy; SBP said we came 3rd not first last time:confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> We are coming again...same team as last time? Pammy; SBP said we came 3rd not first last time:confused2:


Don't worry honey, he probably doesn't know how to count.  We came first....ask our team mates and it was also all over last week's quiz thread. He would've commented on it if it weren't true, I'm sure about that.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Ill be there, anybody going for tea early?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tea  

Is that what they are calling it these days :spit:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

skibanff said:


> Ill be there, anybody going for tea early?


Yes, we are going for dinner


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll probably join you guys for dinner as well, will be there 8ish!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

we definitely came first, we were numero uno.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes I will be going for Tea at the pub before the quizz.
Great fish and chips.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

SBP reccomends the childs portion of Meat pie and tatties


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

So what time do I get there?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ipshi said:


> So what time do I get there?


Quiz starts at 8pm.
We get there about 7 to 7.30 to have some grub first.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is no smoking at this place :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> There is no smoking at this place :clap2:


That's the only NON-selling point! :smokin:
But....when the weather improves, I'd rather be outside anyway!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> That's the only NON-selling point! :smokin:
> But....when the weather improves, I'd rather be outside anyway!


Give it away again Pamy, you dont need it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Give it away again Pamy, you dont need it


Hello Mr. Pot, 
Nice to meet you!
Ms. Black Kettle


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hello Mr. Pot,
> Nice to meet you!
> Ms. Black Kettle


I know, oh I know.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know what you guys are talking about. That is the BEST selling point for the place, besides that it had good questions that were not orientated around uk as well as a guy who we could ALL understand 

I like the place better then the other.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gotta agree, the quiz is way better out here than at Byblos..good mix of questions and really makes the bright ones shine! Well, apart from the occassional goofball who thinks a diamond wedding anniversary is 75 years! :behindsofa:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Gotta agree, the quiz is way better out here than at Byblos..good mix of questions and really makes the bright ones shine! Well, apart from the occassional goofball who thinks a diamond wedding anniversary is 75 years! :behindsofa:


And a person who works for a certain bank and said it was not her bank that was expanding into africa, the same bank she works for.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Back up....

and yes Stewy, that is a bump


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stewy and Mikey...you going slack with the BUMP!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Stewy and Mikey...you going slack with the BUMP!!!


Your doing such a good Bumping job I did not think it needed more


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Right looks like we have attending

MikeyB
Pamela
Stewart
Skibanff
Justforus +1
NatC +1
Ipshi
HarryPalmer

Have I missed anyone else?

SPB? you attending (is the pope catholic?)


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Olliesmum?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure SBP and Olliesmum must've read the thread, right? :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry guy's I am now flying to Muscat tonight for an early meeting tomorrow.
So cannot not make it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Sorry guy's I am now flying to Muscat tonight for an early meeting tomorrow.
> So cannot not make it


 We will miss you Stewy but hope to see you soon! :sad:
Safe travels


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

so guys can anyone tell me how to get there? im going to be travelling from karama side


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> so guys can anyone tell me how to get there? im going to be travelling from karama side


It's on Palm Jumeirah.
Shoreline apartments 1-5 
Tel: 04 427 0515 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/reviews/5491-bidi-bondi


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

pamela, please bring a big bag tonight. i've got a lot of entertainer vouchers to give you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> pamela, please bring a big bag tonight. i've got a lot of entertainer vouchers to give you


Oh you're the best!!  How big a bag must I bring? :confused2:


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

hey..any room for 2 more?


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

can you add myself and partner to the list please?
havnt been on this site in about a week due to an unpleasent experience with this particular site, apologies for not attending on the left bank meet up 2 thursdays ago...i planned to meet a girl before left bank who lives near so we could get a taxi together, but she was really rude and wasnt friendly,and when i went to the bathroom she had left. i was too offended to go to the left bank after, so just went home.
but i would like to come tonight if thats ok?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

danielle_mannix said:


> can you add myself and partner to the list please?
> havnt been on this site in about a week due to an unpleasent experience with this particular site, apologies for not attending on the left bank meet up 2 thursdays ago...i planned to meet a girl before left bank who lives near so we could get a taxi together, but she was really rude and wasnt friendly,and when i went to the bathroom she had left. i was too offended to go to the left bank after, so just went home.
> but i would like to come tonight if thats ok?


Who was that? Comeon spill the beans....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Who was that? Comeon spill the beans....


Do a search for Thursday Night Drinks, 19th August...or something like that. I think I know who it was!


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

lol. so is it ok if we come to the quiz tonight, is it under mikes name?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

danielle_mannix said:


> lol. so is it ok if we come to the quiz tonight, is it under mikes name?


Mikeyb......should you add another table so there are 3? We can cover them even if 11 turn up but when more than 12 come its a problem


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

we wont come if its going to be a problem, but its only tables so im sure it can be sorted, just let me know


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

we wont come if its going to be a problem, but its only tables so im sure it can be sorted, just let me know, as i thought it was 2 tables of 12


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

danielle_mannix said:


> we wont come if its going to be a problem, but its only tables so im sure it can be sorted, just let me know


I just called Bidi Bondi and unfortunately all the tables are booked. Danielle, why don't you just come along? I'm sure there'll be place by the bar, etc. Besides, we've only got about 10 confirmed this far. I don't know if SBP or Olliesmum will show up because they haven't confirmed. 
Let me know.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I just called Bidi Bondi and unfortunately all the tables are booked. Danielle, why don't you just come along? I'm sure there'll be place by the bar, etc. Besides, we've only got about 10 confirmed this far. I don't know if SBP or Olliesmum will show up because they haven't confirmed.
> Let me know.


Stews not comin cause I am sitting in my hotel room in Muscat


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stew, you should be on the Oman forum then! 

Danielle, looks like SBP is not coming and we're not really sure if Olliesmum will be joining us, so why don't you come along anyway and we should be fine!


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

ok cool thank you, me and dan will come along, we'll be there about 7 as were having dinner first, see yous then  xxxxx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say it was lovely seeing you all again! Good night


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are we doing this again next week??


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

same again next week would be good.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Are we doing this again next week??


We should since I missed this weeks.


----------

